# SAR seminar announcement



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

LOST ALZHEIMER'S PERSON SEARCH MANAGEMENT SEMINAR
Taught by: Mr. Bart Wilson
Location: Barrington, NJ
Dates: March 20 - 21, 2010
Cost $100
offered by: The Search and Rescue Dog Foundation, Inc.

Fee includes: light breakfast Saturday and Sunday and catered dinner Sat. night. This will be followed by a fun auction.

for further information inc. hotel rooms and registration form please
email 
Sarah Atlas at
[email protected] and include your snail mail address.
www.sardogfoundation.org


----------

